# Interval International Rental Car Deals



## DJensen (May 19, 2009)

I'm in search of a week rental in Norfolk, VA in October and search various sites for a rental car. I checked the II website and they're associated deals are with Hertz. So far they have the best deal on a weekly rental, but almost seems too good to be true. Has anyone used Hertz via II? Success? Insights?

thanks!


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 19, 2009)

I just got a quote for a trip in April and they were $200 plus higher.  Have you tried Budget and Alamo with the Walmart discount codes?  They can be found at mousesavers.


----------



## janej (May 19, 2009)

I used them for a trip to Vail this January.  No problem at all.  I also received 500 United FF miles.


----------



## EZ-ED (May 26, 2009)

We just returned from Norfolk last night. 10 day Alamo rental for a full size (Camry was our choice) was $230 which included all fees. Booked via Costco. We have never used II for car rentals although we have found them to have the best air fare price on the rare occasion.


----------

